# Audi R8



## Blu-iTT (Dec 2, 2006)

Had to be dragged away from looking at these 2 beauties - outside the Royal Opera House in Covent Garden last night

:roll:


----------



## Patrick Graystone (Feb 5, 2006)

I think there absolutely stunning. :twisted:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Bugger. I was in Covent Garden late on Friday night. Would have stopped by for a gander at my impending arrival if I'd known.

Was passing through on the way back from from seeing Alan Carr at Hammersmith. Hilarious.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very very nice but I think there are much better colours for them than silver


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Very very nice but I think there are much better colours for them than silver


Yellow? :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jampott said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Very very nice but I think there are much better colours for them than silver
> ...


Now that would take a very brave men to order one in yellow :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Tim - have you seen a picture of one in Imola yet?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I asked a bloke at work to do one in yellow for you Tim.


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Looks good in yellow 8) 
...fast pies...


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Also looks good in White


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> I asked a bloke at work to do one in yellow for you Tim.


That's not *quite* Imola to my eyes, on my monitor...

But still... oh my sweet Jesus.

It's gorgeous. [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Just noticed how much like the 350z it looks on side profile. :lol:


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Please dont give me a kicking but...does anyone else think the slats front and rear look a bit,well,max power aftermarket chav?

I know they're for cooling the brakes rads etc,but it spoils an otherwise good looking car.An Â£85k car  ....with TT seats....and door pulls..steering wheel...switch gear..... 
ok i'll get my coat


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

paulie1 said:


> Please dont give me a kicking but...does anyone else think the slats front and rear look a bit,well,max power aftermarket chav?
> 
> I know they're for cooling the brakes rads etc,but it spoils an otherwise good looking car.An Â£85k car  ....with TT seats....and door pulls..steering wheel...switch gear.....
> ok i'll get my coat


The slats are a design feature - up to you whether you like them or not. I think they're more 80's Ferrari than they are max power, but each to their own.

Still, I'd rather have TT switchgear and seats than bits from the lower end of the Ford parts bin. :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

paulie1 said:


> Please dont give me a kicking but...does anyone else think the slats front and rear look a bit,well,max power aftermarket chav?
> 
> I know they're for cooling the brakes rads etc,but it spoils an otherwise good looking car.An Â£85k car  ....with TT seats....and door pulls..steering wheel...switch gear.....
> ok i'll get my coat


I thought the blades looked a bit iffy when i first saw them, but like jampott said, its a design feature, so, love it or hate it.

MIne are going to be carbon fibre blades on a black body, going for that batmobile look.

Tim, if i ever see an imola yellow r8, i know its going to be you.
It looks truly stunning.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> That's not *quite* Imola to my eyes, on my monitor...
> 
> But still... oh my sweet Jesus.
> 
> It's gorgeous. [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


I know it's a little off, but it's the best he could do from a shot of an Imola RS4 I gave him for comparison.

I've got the layered PS file so I could send that to you and you could muck about with the colours to play about with it. He did have one fading from Green to Purple which looked surprisingly good.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Another in Imola, well nearly.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mmmmmmmm


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I hate to agree with the man from Hartlepool but that is very nice.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

I saw an R8 in the flesh for the first time last week in the Audi showroom off the Linden in Berlin.

Looked OK, a pale silver blue metallic colour, quite a wide beasty so you will need to be very brave if you want to hustle it down a twisty B road to shake off the Saxo glued to your rear. I think the design will date very quickly. It isnt going to make my wish list.

The outstanding feature was the string of christmas tree lights on the front corners. Do they have a purpose? or are they pure tat?

Please, please someone tell they are a delete option!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I have to say that to me the R8 is a beautiful looking car in any colour - I'm really pleased for you Tim and anyone else getting or thinking of getting one. To me it looks superb at any angle you look at it which is more than can be said about 911's.

Graham


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

TJS said:


> I saw an R8 in the flesh for the first time last week in the Audi showroom off the Linden in Berlin.
> 
> Looked OK, a pale silver blue metallic colour, quite a wide beasty so you will need to be very brave if you want to hustle it down a twisty B road to shake off the Saxo glued to your rear. I think the design will date very quickly. It isnt going to make my wish list.
> 
> ...


I first saw one on this site over a year ago, and it was then that i decided i was going to order one.

And to be honest, in my view it looks better now than it did then.

Like Tim said, you either love them or you hate them.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> TJS said:
> 
> 
> > I saw an R8 in the flesh for the first time last week in the Audi showroom off the Linden in Berlin.
> ...


I don't know what you saw a year ago, but it wasn't a production-ready car, as it wasn't unveiled until Q3. :roll:

The test-mules were a strange concoction to be honest. 

I also have to say, anyone who hasn't yet seen it in the flesh, I know its a cliche, but reserve judgement until you do. It has the sort of presence that doesn't come across in a photo.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

jbell said:


> Also looks good in White


Now that is nice - very nice!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jampott said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > TJS said:
> ...


On the road they just look amazing .


----------



## AberdeenAudi (Dec 6, 2006)

Good afternoon all.

I must confess I try not to comment on the cars too much on the forum, but after driving the car in Germany, I can only say that this vehicle is sublime and by far the best Audi I have driven. That alone is testament to the car when you think of vehicles such as the RS4, the previous RS6 and the Audi TT.

We were taken to a testing circuit and drove the vehicles on an alpine track, through 'cone chicanes' and also around a high speed oval circuit. I really wanted to be able to say that I preferred the RS4 simply because, alike the previous RS6, it is an every day practical car, but having driven the car and listened to the pro-drivers who were there, the R8 was at a different level. We weren't allowed to take photos as other brands use the same venue. However we did get to see the new A5 and S5.

The R8 production line was like a science lab - so clean and tidy. As you would expect, everything was like clockwork and precise to the extreme.

I have been with the Audi brand for almost four years - two of which were with Audi UK Customer Service - and I can say its a very exciting time for all those (whether employees or vehicle owners/drivers) connected to the brand.

The only words I can say to a soon to be R8 owner is congratulations, and it will be worth the wait [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

jampott said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > TJS said:
> ...


It was. It was the black thing that they were testing. I liked it then. And yes, im well aware of when the final pics came out.


----------

